# 20 High med tech, year old



## arsegook (Jan 9, 2018)

I use ferts, I use double lighting, one led and one flu..have 15 fish, have 11 different plants..


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC! Your tank is very colorful.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Looks good! What area of the world are you in?


----------



## arsegook (Jan 9, 2018)

NC, Need to figure out how to decrease the size of my pics though.


----------



## hobbyuno (Feb 15, 2018)

Nice, lively tank


----------

